# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Roadband

## Petri

Driving 140 km/h on a motorway and iPad is steadily surfing the interweb at 5 Mbit/s, pretty nice.

On the back seat, girls are driving..

----------


## BBT

Nice

----------


## Voosh

That's cool. But, what is the fine for doing 90mph while texting in Finland? 

Only in America - I got popped for doing 110mph the other year while Kathy was on her "wired" laptop. Cop ignored my "bluetooth" that was linked to her laptop and gave me a "courtesy" ticket for not using a turn signal (nothing on my driving record - $120 fine.) Friend got caught in a local community here using his cell phone while driving - $200 fine. If he had been texting while driving - court case.

----------


## andynap

He said the girls were driving-

----------


## Voosh

Easy. Distracting driver while over speed limit would be a start. Seatbelts on for all? Oh, the list goes on. Cha-ching. 

A few months ago my wife was driving back from the doc's office for some outpatient surgery. She had the shoulder part of her seatbelt off, seatbelt was on. At a stop light cop glances over. Busted for no seat belt! She showed the receipt and papers from doc about surgery that made shoulder strap a bad idea for a few weeks. No dice. Tickey. Tickey. 

She was fuming when she got back. I coached her through going and contesting the ticket. 

Prosecutor dropped it with the comment that next time she should get a letter from doc saying that using that part of the seatbelt would be of greater harm to the common good than not using that part of seatbelt. What? 

Common thing around here is for police to cite you for obstructed vision if anything is hanging from your rear view mirror. God forbid ya left a handicapped tag hanging there. Usually, the court let's those slide. Not using a turn signal as exiting a parking lot onto a road is favorite, too. 

Now. Could these Barney Fife's spot a real danger to society? ... 





 




Oh, legal firearms were in possession. No problem.

----------


## JEK

Man, you have  so many bones to pick . . .

----------


## Voosh

Nah. It's pretty laid back here today.

If ya don't look, ask and question - you'll get really steamrollered. And when that happens, whining about this and that is just blowing more hot air. IMHO.

----------


## JEK

Wear seat belts (have driver if you can't), use turn signals and don't speed more than 7 PMH over the limit. Oh, and wear helmet. Also, take your belt off, remove all your change from your pockets and follow the TSA-man's instructions.  Life gets easier.

----------


## Voosh

Since my broken foot is better and the weather has cooled down, dawg and I are gonna romp (me slowly) through the back forty with no concerns about "legalized artifices." 


Oh, OK. One more. Last year a friend (fellow SBH visitor) and I are kayaking on a rather secluded, but big, lake with no activity. He insisted I bring along a life vest because of the cops (we're both experienced divers and swimmers.) What? 

Sure enough, local deputy sheriff pulls up to me (in a snazzy Whaler) and says he doesn't see a vest. I stood up and pulled that thing that I was using as a cushion (same vest I use for waterskiing.) In MI ya don't have to wear, just have it. His wake, as he blasted off, almost capsized me. This lake has minimal water activity and has REALLY expensive homes all around it. 

Friends told me it was the sheriff's son who isn't trusted with "road duty" so he gets that assignment and shovels snow during the winter. Nice boat. Who paid for it? How? 

 :Wink:   :crazy:

----------


## JEK

U R a magnet.

----------


## Voosh

Nope. Just safe and sound with wife, dawg and cats. Those goofy administrative, "money-making," things slide off my Teflon skin. Oh, yeah, I have "my fault insurance" and the patience to deal with "administrivia." After that, it really gets to be fun.

Weeks on SBH are the only therapy we need. Doc said I should do it more often. Smart guy, that kid. 

 :Wink:  




We've done some rescue trekking, climbing, diving, driving... too. Always a good day/night when ya help someone home.

----------


## Petri

I've got a (full-size) photo from camera on the iPad, what's the best way to upload one to the forum?

----------


## Petri

Finnish archipelago, download 4.58 Mbit/s, upload 1.50 Mbit/s.  Great coverage with 900 MHz 3G.

----------


## Voosh

We frown on roadside trash around here.   :Wink:

----------


## Petri

On the way back to the city..   still surfing on the back seat.  

Hopefully they are not upgrading the motorway software today -- portions have been closed in the past due software updates.

----------


## Petri

> Easy. Distracting driver while over speed limit would be a start. Seatbelts on for all? Oh, the list goes on. Cha-ching.



Apart from DUI checks and speed control, the odds to get stopped in the traffic are pretty slim.

Speaking to a mobile phone without a handsfree is a 50 euros fine but unless it's a campaign to check them, they may well let you go with a warning.  But I don't text while driving, I barely answer the mobile phone while driving.

As long as you act normal and don't argue about everything, the police is very reasonable.

And seat belts, they've been mandatory since the 70's -- pretty much since the speed limits were introduced.  Since 2005 it has also included long-haul bus passengers, if available.  People just use them, always.

This is a very organized society, welcome to visit :)

----------


## Voosh

Around here texting while driving is a big No-No. Several communities have banned ALL cellphone use while driving. Probably a big money maker for them, but not a bad idea. IMHO. 

Yes. I drive and talk. So do most folks. And yes, JEK, I am a magnet - local LEO pulled me over for using a "phone earbud." After boring him with FCC and other licenses that I had with me, I waved goodbye as he went on to, hopefully, more important law enforcement duties. 

I am amazed how many folks are chattering while driving and not driving well. Kinda like yesterday's slurping a Starbucks, checking your tie, doing your eye makeup, scanning the radio, eating breakfast on the way in, trying to light a cigarette... - all in tight, rush hour traffic. 

I've got some miles under my belt. These things do scare me. Well, there's those kids zooming around on their scooters on SBH. I always salute and wish them the best (been there, done that and survived - AND pray they will have a good life.)

----------


## Petri

The car culture is also different there, here it's just a car.  

That summer cottage was ~125 miles away and I considered it a long journey :)   Our current car has not been that far away from our home yet.

----------


## Petri

> Apart from DUI checks and speed control, the odds to get stopped in the traffic are pretty slim.



.. and talking of which, just got photographed today.  I think I was doing about 92 km/h on a 80 km/h zone.  I think it's going to be a 70 euros fine.

----------


## Voosh

You, sir, are a scofflaw. Should we start a bail fund going to keep you out of jail? 

 :Wink:   :)  


BTW. Our regular trips to our hideaways around here are (one way) 250 or 600 miles. Zoom. Zoom.

----------


## Petri

> You, sir, are a scofflaw. Should we start a bail fund going to keep you out of jail?



We need to find a new use for the fund :)

Just got a letter from the police department..  "Written notice", I was doing only 85 km/h on the 80 km/h zone so no fine but a recommendation to follow the speed limits.

----------


## Voosh

Well, that's pretty kind of them. I've had to go to court for a 2/mph "over." Of course we won (radar interference, misplacement of radar calibration info, etc., etc.) 

Then, there are those nights going up north where 150/mph is reasonable with the right car and protective gear (helmut, scanners, various radar/laser detectors and a fast backup car (or two) watching your back and front.) 


I really am amused by some of the car advertisement here. High powered, expensive cars doing fast and tricky things. 

#1 - Realistically, where ya gonna drive it? 

#2 - Most folks can't drive like they show in the ads.

#3 - If gas prices and insurance costs aren't an issue - good for you. 

#4 - Most high speed "goof-ups" on public roads involve people that are "high."

#5 - Scary how many folks (yes, I know a few) that don't have regular maintenance done on their vehicles. Yes, even fairly recent models - I had to replace the tie rods on a van because they had rusted in 3 years. 

#6 - If you want to do "hot driving," get some skills (especially for winter driving.) A few bucks with a pro may give you and those with you a few more years on the road. 

#7 - Safety First. Always. (Oh, and enjoying the next sunrise on SBH.)

----------


## Petri

> Well, that's pretty kind of them. I've had to go to court for a 2/mph "over." Of course we won (radar interference, misplacement of radar calibration info, etc., etc.)



Here they have a safety margin on the measured speed, -3 km/h or 3% (under or above 100 km/h).





> #1 - Realistically, where ya gonna drive it?



Just a few weeks ago a friend was driving 230 km/h (~140 mph) on his motorcycle in Germany and a Ferrari passed him on the right :-o

But it's not too difficult outside of Germany, a friend works for Apple and uses his Cayman S on both the road and track.  Track driving is quite popular with car enthusiasts.





> #5 - Scary how many folks (yes, I know a few) that don't have regular maintenance done on their vehicles. Yes, even fairly recent models - I had to replace the tie rods on a van because they had rusted in 3 years.



Don't you have mandatory car inspections?  

Here one needs to have vehicle inspected when it gets 3 years old.  The next check is when it's 5 years old and then it gets annual.  If you drive an uninspected car, you'll be fined and in the worst case lose the plates.  You'll also be in trouble with the insurances with an uninspected car.  They'll check all the lights, breaks, tires, suspension, bearings, emissions, etc.

----------


## Voosh

Every municipality here has their own idea of what is enforceable as a speed limit. Some have 0% tolerance. Easy to fight in court here in MI because most places have not complied with a state law mandating that all speed limits be standardized (long story, won't bore you with it.) 

Ah, Germany and the autobahns. How come it works for them and here in the USA, with some free space, we sell high powered cars with ridiculous constraints to use them? 

Vehicle inspections don't exist in most states. If they did, many folks would be off the road (we are a bit shy on public transport,) too many gas stations would close, car insurance companies would fold, towing companies would fold, car repair shops would be hard to find...

----------


## Petri

> Ah, Germany and the autobahns. How come it works for them and here in the USA, with some free space, we sell high powered cars with ridiculous constraints to use them?



Both Germany and US have a strong car culture but the difference is that in the US people want to live in them and in Germany they want to drive them.

----------


## Voosh

Ever sat in a Los Angeles "rush" hour? Pack a lunch and a few Starbucks. 

Miami driving can be insane. Chicago has cab drivers that rival any "demoliton derby" and get you there on time. 

Since public transport is not a priority here - we drive and live in our cars. We also travel long distances (It's a big country) to get away from the goofiness. 

What is the distance from Helsinki to Oulu? (About 380 miles) 

We drive 600 miles to our upper Michigan hideout. Regulary drive to Texas, Florida Keys, South Dakota and other "nearby" spots. At "inappropriate" speeds. Cheaper than flying and renting a car at destination. Plus, that dawg rides with us. 





Fletch made me do it, that dawg - 





 

 :)

----------


## Petri

I think 'annoying' would describe driving in many big US cities the best.  It takes ages to get anywhere, driving itself has been easy everywhere.  Plenty of space, excellent signage.  I can understand how road rage was born, many drivers think more about themselves than the traffic flow.  We have somewhat similar "mine mine mine" problem, people think they have equal right to block a lane :)

We needed some serious adjusting in Melbourne, Australia, as they marked roads by "whatever larger city district happens to be in that direction" instead of north/south/west/east.





> What is the distance from Helsinki to Oulu? (About 380 miles)



I would fly..  overnight train is other easy option but flying would be fast.

Neighbor has their primary home ~500 km / 310 miles away and they do drive often (but fly, too).

Another good example from Brazil, Sao Paolo - Rio de Janeiro.  442 km, 274 miles by car.  1130 flights a week.  That would be 161 flights a day.  One flight every 9 minutes.  Around the clock.  Every single day.  (the actual schedule is of course even tighter)
Sydney - Melbourne is another busy route but the distance is a bit longer.
But that trip in Brazil could really be ideal for a high-speed train.

----------


## BBT

> Originally Posted by Voosh
> 
> Ah, Germany and the autobahns. How come it works for them and here in the USA, with some free space, we sell high powered cars with ridiculous constraints to use them?
> 
> 
> 
> Both Germany and US have a strong car culture but the difference is that in the US people want to live in them and in Germany they want to drive them.



Sure seems that way in the big cities

----------

